# Problème avec Bootcamp "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable"



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

ID MAC : iMac14,2

Bonjour,

Hier j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp mais malheureusement j'ai un gros problème. J'ai une clé USB 2.0 de 8Go formatée en MS-DOS FAT comme le demande Apple sur le site web.

J'ai téléchargé le fichier ISO de Windows sur le site de Microsoft. Ensuite je l'ai placé sur mon bureau et j'ai donc formaté ma clé de 8Go en MS-DOS FAT. Après je lance Bootcamp, je choisis bien le fichier ISO de Windows 10 et ma clé USB. Je commence donc. Premièrement ça formate ma clé donc jusque là tout va bien. Les fichiers de Windows commencent à se copier sur la clé et là à la moitié, Bootcamp me dit : "
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*

L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.

"
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça fonctionne pas...

Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir *Greval
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir *Macomaniac* !
Merci pour ta réponse rapide.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS iMac                    999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.1 GB     disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Ton volume de démarrage iMac est en format classique. Non chiffré.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation de ses blocs

Poste le retour.


----------



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   999G    23G   976G     3%  472266 4294495013    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Tordant : il y a *23 Go* de blocs occupés et *976 Go* d'espace libre. Je n'ai pas l'impression que l'espace soit insuffisant 

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (= Mac OS étendu journalisé) > qui est le générateur du volume

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk0s2 iMac
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume iMac appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk0s2 iMac
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Aucune erreur.

Je te propose un test de repartitionnement (non destructeur du volume et de ses données). Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 500G fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit la partition du volume iMac à *500 Go* > et crée une partition en queue de disque de *499 Go* (environ) > format *FAT-32* > volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP*. Elle peut prendre du temps à opérer.

Poste l'affichage retourné quand tout sera complété.


----------



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

```
Resizing to 500000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s2 iMac
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume iMac appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Copying booter
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 975042048 sectors in 15235032 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=978243584 drv=0x80 bsec=975280128 bspf=119024 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 iMac
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS iMac                    500.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                499.3 GB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Aucun problème de repartitionnement comme tu peux le voir dans le tableau ci-dessus. Tu as un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *499 Go*. Opération effectuée en un clin d'œil.

On revient à la case départ --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > *b)* récupère son espace à la partition iMac > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

```
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 iMac
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume iMac appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 iMac
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS iMac                    999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS iMac                    999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.1 GB     disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Tu as bien récupéré l'espace. Fonctionnement optimal : aucun problème.

Tu n'as qu'à redémarrer une fois > puis relancer l'Assistant BootCamp pour voir si ça fonctionne cette fois.


----------



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

Ok je pars faire ça merci de ton aide ! Mais juste j'aimerai bien savoir pourquoi toutes ces manipulations peuvent enfin rendre Bootcamp fonctionnelle ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Janvier 2019)

Note : si tu te heurtais encore à un échec > alors ça voudrait dire que la capacité de ta clé (*8 Go*) est insuffisante.


----------



## Greval (1 Janvier 2019)

D'accord mais le problème c'est que j'avais aussi essayé avec une clé de 30 Go mais ça marchait pas non plus.

Re-bonsoir !
Cela ne fonctionne toujours pas... 
( Ce n'est pas un problème de clé car j'a essayé sur plusieurs clés USB)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2019)

Comme a vérifié que le repartitionnement fonctionne à merveille sur le disque interne du Mac --> ce message :


Greval a dit:


> Les fichiers de Windows commencent à se copier sur la clé et là à la moitié, Bootcamp me dit : "
> *Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable*
> 
> L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.




ne peut concerner que la clé USB. Tu vas devoir attendre l'intervention de *Locke* - mieux au fait que moi d'une installation de Windows.


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2019)

@Greval
Tu as un de ces modèles... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=iMac14,2 ...donc avec 4 ports USB 3.0, je te déconseille d'utiliser des clés USB 2.0. Le taux de transfert est bien trop lent, de plus ce n'est pas une clé de 8 Go qu'il faut, mais une clé de 16 Go. Si, si, c'est bien mentionné ici... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...au tout début. A ta décharge, je t'avoue que précédemment c'était bien une clé USB de 8 Go qui suffisait, mais Apple estimant que tout le monde passe sous macOS Mojave ne précise pas que l'on pourra rencontrer un problème avec une taille inférieure.

Différence entre les ports que l'on reconnaît par la couleur du détrompeur, blanc USB 1.0, noir USB 2.0, bleu USB 3.0




De plus, est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso ? Normalement oui et ce depuis les modèles de l'année 2012, mais il faut impérativement le télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en sélectionnant la version 64 bits et le fichier du mois d'avril 2018, le nom exact du fichier .iso sera *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## Greval (2 Janvier 2019)

Je fais le test avec une USB 3.0 de 16 Go 

Et moi j'avais pas Windows 10 d'Avril j'avais le plus récent c'est peut-être ça ?


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2019)

Greval a dit:


> Je fais le test avec une USB 3.0 de 16 Go
> 
> Et moi j'avais pas Windows 10 d'Avril j'avais le plus récent c'est peut-être ça ?


Peut-être 2 problèmes en même temps ?


----------



## Greval (2 Janvier 2019)

Peut-être là pour l'instant j'ai pas eu de message


----------



## Greval (2 Janvier 2019)

Alors effectivement c'était deux problèmes car maintenant ça marche parfaitement !
Merci à vous pour votre aide


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2019)

Greval a dit:


> Alors effectivement c'était deux problèmes car maintenant ça marche parfaitement !
> Merci à vous pour votre aide


Ce qui est une certitude avec macOS Mojave est qu'il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso du mois d'avril 2018, le fichier du mois d'octobre 2018 n'est toujours pas corrigé par Microsoft, car ça bloque pour l'utilisation de iCloud.


----------



## Sasou33 (28 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ce qui est une certitude avec macOS Mojave est qu'il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso du mois d'avril 2018, le fichier du mois d'octobre 2018 n'est toujours pas corrigé par Microsoft, car ça bloque pour l'utilisation de iCloud.


Bonsoir Locke. Je rencontre exactement le même problème vu dans les messages précédents. J'ai téléchargé le fichier iso sur le site officiel mais celui de mars 2019 intitulé "Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso" et je tourne sur un iMac de fin 2013 avec le système High Sierra, pensez vous que je devrais re-télécharger l'iso mais d'octobre 2018 ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> pensez vous que je devrais re-télécharger l'iso mais d'octobre 2018 ?


Avant d'aller plus loin, que se passe-t-il exactement ?


----------



## Sasou33 (6 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Avant d'aller plus loin, que se passe-t-il exactement ?


Bonjour,
Et bien je tente d'installer le système Windows 10 sur mon mac dont les caractéristiques sont :
- Maco OS High Sierra version 10.13.6
- iMac 21 pouces, de fin 2013
- processeur 2,9 GHZ intel core i5
- mémoire 8go 1600 MHZ, DDR3
- stockage de 1 To avec 998 Go de libre.
 Et comme la personne précédente, lorsque j'utilise BOOTCAMP pour installer le système sur ma clé USB (2.0, 32 Gb), avec le fichier .ISO de windows 10 version 2019, le message "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable ; L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque" s'affiche. Idem avec la version de octobre 2018.
Je m'apprête à racheter une nouvelle clé USB mais cette fois 3.0. pour voir si c'est ça qui cloche, seulement, dans tous les cas, sur le site officiel de Microsoft, la version Windows 10 d'avril 2018 n'est pas disponible.
Je ne sais pas trop comment faire.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> - stockage de 1 To avec 998 Go de libre.


Ca, ce n'est pas possible !


Sasou33 a dit:


> le système sur ma clé USB (2.0, 32 Gb)


Est-ce que la fenêtre d'installation mentionne explicitement l'utilisation d'un support USB ? Si oui, une clé USB de 8 Go est largement suffisant, mais en USB 3.0.


Sasou33 a dit:


> Idem avec la version de octobre 2018.


Il faut télécharger le fichier officiel de mai 2019...




...ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso*. Mais est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose d'utiliser un fichier .iso ?


----------



## Sasou33 (6 Septembre 2019)

Autant pour moi je me suis trompé il me reste 918 Go de libre.
Oui il est dit clairement, sur la deuxième page de l'assistant Boot Camp "Il vous faut une clé USB et une image ISO windows 7 ou ultérieur téléchargée depuis Microsoft".
Oui j'ai gardé le fichier ISO récent, et c'est bien le même nom.
En somme, il me faut donc juste essayer avec une clé 3.0 de 8 go et ça devrait fonctionner selon vous ?


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> En somme, il me faut donc juste essayer avec une clé 3.0 de 8 go et ça devrait fonctionner selon vous ?


Normalement oui, par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis tu donnes le résultat.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## Sasou33 (6 Septembre 2019)

```
Last login: Thu Sep  5 12:04:52 on console

imac-de-sarah:~ sarahcymes$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac Sarah               999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *67.1 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              67.1 GB    disk2s1

imac-de-sarah:~ sarahcymes$
```


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2019)

Il faut relancer Assistant Boot Camp puis faire un clic sur Restaurer pour supprimer cette partition...


Sasou33 a dit:


> 0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *67.1 GB    disk2


...et recommencer avec une clé USB 3.0 de 8 Go.


----------



## Sasou33 (8 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut relancer Assistant Boot Camp puis faire un clic sur Restaurer pour supprimer cette partition...
> 
> ...et recommencer avec une clé USB 3.0 de 8 Go.


Ha d'accord merci ! manque plus qu'a recevoir la clé et essayer . Je transmettrai les nouvelles !


----------



## Jeinhyldr (11 Septembre 2019)

Salut ! J'espère que tu auras plus de chance que moi, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi, et la clé USB 3.0 de 16 Go que j'ai achetée aujourd'hui n'y a rien changé...

La configuration de mon ordinateur :
macOS Mojave
Version 10.14.3
MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2012)

Un coup de diskutil list :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS JEINHYLDR SSD           499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk2
```
(L'image disque se crée au moment de la copie des fichiers Windows.)

Je ne sais pas si c'est ton cas, mais la copie des fichiers Windows bloque toujours au même point, à savoir un peu avant la moitié, et ce pendant une vingtaine de minutes (sans plus d'informations sur ces fameux fichiers)... :




... jusqu'au message fatidique : "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable
L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."

Une capture d'écran de mon fichier au cas où je me trompe quelque part :




Voilà, si ces informations peuvent aider d'une quelconque manière dans nos recherches. J'ai lu tous les sujets que la première page de ma recherche Google "bootcamp impossible de creer votre disque USB demarrable" a bien voulu me donner : la plupart du temps, il s'agit de sujets sur des forums qui ne présentent aucune solution, les auteur(e)s finissant par ne plus donner de nouvelles, ce qui me laisse penser que l'opération est juste capricieuse et que la persévérance est la solution ? Cela fait plusieurs jours que j'essaye en vain.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2019)

@Jeinhyldr
Peux-tu me confirmer que ce blocage est provoqué lors de la création de la clé USB de démarrage ? J'en suis sûr, mais demande confirmation. Je pense avoir trouvé le coupable et personne n'y est pour rien. De mon côté, je teste quelque chose, mais sans savoir si cela fonctionnera.


----------



## Jeinhyldr (12 Septembre 2019)

Je te le confirme, j'ai même tenté de ne cocher que cette première étape pour voir si cela change quelque chose mais non.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2019)

Jeinhyldr a dit:


> Je te le confirme, j'ai même tenté de ne cocher que cette première étape pour voir si cela change quelque chose mais non.


J'ai trouvé le coupable qui est un fichier et comme je le mentionne, personne n'y est pour rien, sauf les ténors de chez Microsoft. Je vais créer deux messages spécifiques, car il y a bien deux cas de figure. Le plus amusant dans tout ça est que j'ai réussi à installer une version de Windows sans Assistant Boot Camp et sans les pilotes/drivers.


----------



## Jeinhyldr (12 Septembre 2019)

Super, merci ! Par curiosité, quel est donc ce fichier qui pose problème (et pourquoi) ? Et quand tu dis qu'il y a deux cas de figure, lesquels sont-ils ?


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2019)

Jeinhyldr a dit:


> Super, merci ! Par curiosité, quel est donc ce fichier qui pose problème (et pourquoi) ? Et quand tu dis qu'il y a deux cas de figure, lesquels sont-ils ?


Ca va venir, comme il faut contenter tout le monde je ne vais pas répondre individuellement.


----------



## Sasou33 (13 Septembre 2019)

Bien le bonjour ! 
Alors... mes dernières tentatives sont.... un échec.
J'ai reçu la clé aujourd'hui, la 3.0 comme prévu mais toujours le même message atroce ! Comme toi Jeinhyldr, le message s'affiche en milieu de chargement, donc ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai tenté avec la dernière ISO de Windows 10 (mars 2019) puis la précédente (de octobre 2018), rien à faire. J'ai trouvé une autre solution sur youtube qui s'appelle Viurtal Box, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut réellement... Help :'(


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> Alors... mes dernières tentatives sont.... un échec.
> J'ai reçu la clé aujourd'hui, la 3.0 comme prévu mais toujours le même message atroce ! Comme toi Jeinhyldr, le message s'affiche en milieu de chargement, donc ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai tenté avec la dernière ISO de Windows 10 (mars 2019) puis la précédente (de octobre 2018), rien à faire. J'ai trouvé une autre solution sur youtube qui s'appelle Viurtal Box, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut réellement... Help :'(


Un peu de lecture en tête de la section Windows sur Mac... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/

VirtualBox ne sera qu'une émulation sans commune mesure avec une vraie partition de Windows.


----------



## Sasou33 (13 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture en tête de la section Windows sur Mac... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/
> 
> VirtualBox ne sera qu'une émulation sans commune mesure avec une vraie partition de Windows.


 Tout d'abord merci de t'être donné de la peine pour tout expliquer !
Après une première lecture des 3 articles, je vais faire une deuxième et peut être une troisième lecture pour être sur d'avoir bien compris. Je vais, si j'ai bien compris, par rapport à la configuration de mon MAC, procéder à la manoeuvre "*Créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows 10 1903 avec macOS…deuxième alternative". *C'est partie pour de nouvelles aventures !


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2019)

Sur le fond, le problème est que Microsoft ne distribue pas le même fichier .iso pour macOS et Windows. Mais ça, il faut le savoir, j'avais des doutes, je ne m'étais pas vraiment penché sur ce problème étant donné que depuis 2015, le problème ne pose pas vu qu'il n'y a plus de demande de création de clé USB. Mais ce problème restait latent pour les autres utilisateurs.


Sasou33 a dit:


> procéder à la manoeuvre "*Créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows 10 1903 avec macOS…deuxième alternative". *C'est partie pour de nouvelles aventures !


Tu sais que tu dois passer par un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle existante pour la création, des fois que tu oublies ?


----------



## Sasou33 (13 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Sur le fond, le problème est que Microsoft ne distribue pas le même fichier .iso pour macOS et Windows. Mais ça, il faut le savoir, j'avais des doutes, je ne m'étais pas vraiment penché sur ce problème étant donné que depuis 2015, le problème ne pose pas vu qu'il n'y a plus de demande de création de clé USB. Mais ce problème restait latent pour les autres utilisateurs.
> 
> Tu sais que tu dois passer par un vrai PC ou une machine virtuelle existante pour la création, des fois que tu oublies ?


Oui monsieur  j'ai mon ordi portable PC à coté de moi. Juste une précision, sachant que je suis sur High Sierra, je télécharge quand même le windows *1903 ?*


----------



## Sasou33 (13 Septembre 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> Oui monsieur  j'ai mon ordi portable PC à coté de moi. Juste une précision, sachant que je suis sur High Sierra, je télécharge quand même le windows *1903 ?*


Je retire la question... Je vois que dans tout les cas il vaut mieux la version 1903. Par contre, une fois que j'ai téléchargé le MediaCreationTool1903 qui me donnera un ISO, je répète la procédure d'installation de windows sur ma clé avec Boot Camp, n'est-ce pas ? Je n'ai pas besoin de passer par UNetbootin ?


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> Par contre, une fois que j'ai téléchargé le MediaCreationTool1903 qui me donnera un ISO


Le fichier .exe ne fonctionne que sous Windows. C'est un petit rappel, des fois que ? Le tout est de le récupérer.


Sasou33 a dit:


> je répète la procédure d'installation de windows sur ma clé avec Boot Camp, n'est-ce pas ? Je n'ai pas besoin de passer par UNetbootin ?


Soit tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, qui cette fois-ci recopiera tous les fichiers sans problème, soit tu peux continuer la création de la clé USB.


----------



## Sasou33 (14 Septembre 2019)

Locke, à mon sens, tu es le Zeus de l'univers Mac !!!!!! CA FONCTIONNE  ! J'ai suivi tes procédures et tout marche nickel !!!! Aucun impact négatif sur mon système Apple et tout fonctionne bien sur le système Windows. Merci infiniment !


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> Locke, à mon sens, tu es le Zeus de l'univers Mac !!!!!! CA FONCTIONNE ! J'ai suivi tes procédures et tout marche nickel !!!! Aucun impact négatif sur mon système Apple et tout fonctionne bien sur le système Windows. Merci infiniment !


Au moins ça t'aura servi, depuis le temps que je me casse la tête avec ce problème, je me disais que le problème n'était pas banal. Mais j'avoue que depuis 2015 et le fait qu'Assistant Boot Camp se passe de la création d'une clé USB, j'avais lâché un peu l'affaire.


----------



## Sasou33 (17 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Au moins ça t'aura servi, depuis le temps que je me casse la tête avec ce problème, je me disais que le problème n'était pas banal. Mais j'avoue que depuis 2015 et le fait qu'Assistant Boot Camp se passe de la création d'une clé USB, j'avais lâché un peu l'affaire.


Ha oui ça fait un bout de temps en effet ! En tout cas ça marche nickel, les commandes, tout fonctionne. Petite question, est-ce que tu préconise une manipulation particulière quand tu passe de Mac à Windows ? Une procédure autre que de redémarrer et appuyer sur alt ? Juste au cas où il y aurait une méthode plus appropriée.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2019)

Sasou33 a dit:


> Ha oui ça fait un bout de temps en effet ! En tout cas ça marche nickel, les commandes, tout fonctionne. Petite question, est-ce que tu préconise une manipulation particulière quand tu passe de Mac à Windows ? Une procédure autre que de redémarrer et appuyer sur alt ? Juste au cas où il y aurait une méthode plus appropriée.


Non, par défaut après installation d'une version de Windows, ce sera toujours lui qui démarrera en premier. Pour que ce soit macOS, il faut aller dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, faire un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, sélectionner Mactintosh HD et un clic sur Redémarrer. Par la suite pas d'autres choix que de maintenir la touche *alt* pour l'accès à Windows.


----------



## Sasou33 (18 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pour que ce soit macOS, il faut aller dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, faire un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, sélectionner Mactintosh HD et un clic sur Redémarrer.


Oui ça je savais du coup...D'accord, en tout cas encore merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Bapt53 (25 Octobre 2019)

Merci Locke pour ce travail minutieux d'explication. Je me suis heurté au même problème avant de réussir à créer une clé, mais avec la version 32 bits (vu que les versions 64 crashaient systématiquement).
Question qui va paraitre stupide peut-être : est-ce réellement pénalisant si j'installe une version 32 bits ? (je n'ai pas de PC sous la main dans l'immédiat). Merci pour les précieux conseils !
Yes We Mac


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2019)

Bapt53 a dit:


> Merci Locke pour ce travail minutieux d'explication. Je me suis heurté au même problème avant de réussir à créer une clé, 1) mais avec la version 32 bits (vu que les versions 64 crashaient systématiquement).
> Question qui va paraitre stupide peut-être : est-ce réellement 2) pénalisant si j'installe une version 32 bits ? (je n'ai pas de PC sous la main dans l'immédiat). Merci pour les précieux conseils !
> Yes We Mac


1) pourquoi que se passait-il pour qu'il y ait un problème ?
2) oui, ce sera pénalisant puisque le maximum de mémoire reconnu ne dépassera pas 3,5 Go et c'est ballot si on a au minimum 8 Go ! Donc, maintenant que Windows 7 est remisé au placard, il faut impérativement installer sous macOS une version en 64 bits.


----------



## Bapt53 (26 Octobre 2019)

Merci Locke pour la réponse.
Le crash des versions 64 correspond à la création de la clé bootable via l'iso téléchargeable sur le site officiel (j'avais le même problème que celui énoncé sur le post (= impossible de créer la clé) mais j'ai essayé avec la version 32 bits pour tenter et là j'ai pu créer une clé (formatage et copie réussie).
Mais du coup je suis tes conseils et vais installer un 64 bits étant sous OS 10.13.6.
Merci encore pour ton aide !


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2019)

Ne pas oublier qu'il est préconisé d'utiliser une clé USB 3.0 et pas en 2.0.


----------



## Bapt53 (28 Octobre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ne pas oublier qu'il est préconisé d'utiliser une clé USB 3.0 et pas en 2.0.


Oui merci pour le rappel ! 

Petite question en revanche : n'ayant pas de PC sous la main, je pensais utiliser VirtualBox (que je connais peu) mais lors de l'installation j'ai besoin d'un .iso pour lancer Win10... comment faire vu que c'est justement cet .iso que je cherche à récupérer...?
Désolé si cela parait bête et merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2019)

Bapt53 a dit:


> Petite question en revanche : n'ayant pas de PC sous la main, je pensais utiliser VirtualBox (que je connais peu) mais lors de l'installation j'ai besoin d'un .iso pour lancer Win10... comment faire vu que c'est justement cet .iso que je cherche à récupérer...?
> Désolé si cela parait bête et merci pour ton aide.


Et pourtant Apple mentionne et cite un lien direct chez Microsoft.

Page officielle Apple selon que le Mac est récent ou pas... https://support.apple.com/fr-lu/guide/bootcamp-assistant/welcome/mac ...et dans cette page, en bas, sur les liens en bleu, indifféremment Apple renvoie sur ce lien...





...donc un petit clic sur le lien et on arrive dans les serveurs de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO

C'est si dur de faire le BA.B.A en lisant les documents officiels de chez Apple ?


----------



## Bapt53 (28 Octobre 2019)

Désolé Locke je me suis mal exprimé et je veux clairement pas te faire perdre ton temps, je t'assure que j'ai pris le soin de regarder avant les infos.
J'ai un problème de fonctionnement de VirtualBox car j'ai bien sur téléchargé l'iso puisque j'ai essayé un bootcamp sans succès (d'où ma présence sur cette page).
En revanche, mon émulation VirtualBox crash comme indiqué sur cette page https://forums.macg.co/threads/windows-10-sur-imac-2011.1312541/#post-13378533

Voir image ci-dessous. Je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de l'iso.


----------



## Bapt53 (28 Octobre 2019)

Je précise ma config :


----------



## Janus83000 (28 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis heureux de trouver un sujet très récent qui traite exactement du problème que je rencontre à savoir l’installation de Windows 10 via Assistant Boot Camp avec la version 1903 de l’ISO pour Mac.


Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture en tête de la section Windows sur Mac... https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/



Un grand merci à Locke pour ce gros travail de réponses claires et précises à nos questions sur l’explication du problème et sur les solutions possibles au problème.

Après avoir relu plusieurs fois les différentes méthodes que tu préconises Locke dans ta section « Windows sur Mac » je me pose encore une question. Et celle-ci va sûrement faire écho à celle de Sasou33.


Sasou33 a dit:


> Je retire la question... Je vois que dans tout les cas il vaut mieux la version 1903. Par contre, une fois que j'ai téléchargé le MediaCreationTool1903 qui me donnera un ISO, je répète la procédure d'installation de windows sur ma clé avec Boot Camp, n'est-ce pas ? Je n'ai pas besoin de passer par UNetbootin ?



Je me demande pourquoi une fois l’ISO récupéré sur un PC Windows (peu importe la méthode alternative), tu préconises de faire une installation Windows sur Mac sans passer par Assistant Boot Camp ?


Locke a dit:


> Bravo Microsoft de ne pas prévenir de la différence entre un fichier .iso Windows et macOS ! Le problème connu, par la suite sous macOS Mojave le logiciel *UNetbootin* fera bien son boulot et pour le coup, la clé USB sera bien opérationnelle/fonctionnelle à 100 %. Et ça je le garantis, puisque j'en suis à 9 installations en ayant au préalable effacé la partition Windows en relançant tout bêtement Assistant Boot Camp qui ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème.
> Cette clé est parfaitement opérationnelle/fonctionnelle, mais ne l'utilisez jamais telle quelle ! Pour son utilisation, reportez-vous au message Installation d'une version de Windows 10 1903 sans Assistant Camp.



Est-ce qu’une fois l’ISO 1903 (celle que j’aimerais installer) récupérée sur mon Mac (après l’avoir créée sur Windows), je peux tout simplement faire une installation classique avec l’Assistant Boot Camp et une clé USB 3.0 ? *Sans passer par UNetbootin et une installation sans Assistant Boot Camp*.



Sasou33 a dit:


> Locke, à mon sens, tu es le Zeus de l'univers Mac !!!!!! CA FONCTIONNE  ! J'ai suivi tes procédures et tout marche nickel !!!! Aucun impact négatif sur mon système Apple et tout fonctionne bien sur le système Windows. Merci infiniment !


Peut-être que tu peux également me répondre Sasou 33 ? Vu qu’apparemment tu as essayé et réussi les procédures de Locke. Est-ce qu’au final tu as fait une installation sans Assistant Boot Camp ou tu as utilisé l’Assistant Boot Camp à partir de l’ISO 1903 récupéré sur Windows ?

Désolé pour le long message, c’était pour bien expliquer ma question.

Si ça peut aider voici la config de mon Mac mini sous El Capitan.






Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2019)

Bapt53 a dit:


> Désolé Locke je me suis mal exprimé et je veux clairement pas te faire perdre ton temps, je t'assure que j'ai pris le soin de regarder avant les infos.


Tu peux effacer le fichier de ta machine virtuelle en cours, tu lis cette réponse #18, tu mets en application et tu recommences une nouvelle installation.


----------



## billboc (7 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour

j'ai telechagé une image .iso de windows en suivant les liens proposés par Apple et je me retrouve avec la *Win10_1909_French-x64.iso*
est-elle compatible avec mon iMac fin 2012 sous Sierra ?

car ej rencontre cette erreur d'impossibilité de créer un disque. je vais aller acheter une clé usb 3.0 mais je  me demande si la version windows bien que proposée par Apple est installable ou pas ?

merci


----------



## billboc (7 Décembre 2019)

bootcamp ne me propose que de télécharger une image de windows 7 ??


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2019)

Tu es sûr d'avoir un iMac de 2012 et quelle est la version de macOS en cours que tu utilises ? Fais une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## billboc (7 Décembre 2019)

Je ne suis pas chez moi mais oui je suis sûr pour l’iMac fin 2012 et le système Sierra maj au Max...


----------



## billboc (7 Décembre 2019)

Genre 10.12.6


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2019)

J’ai une explication ! J’ai VMware fusion installé qui possède une machine virtuelle Windows 7. Voilà sûrement pourquoi boot camp me propose Windows 7 au lieu de mon image .iso Windows 10... [emoji853]

Aurais je intérêt à formater mon iMac et repartir avec un système vierge ? Si oui lequel est le plus fiable pour installer Windows avec boot camp (en gardant à l’esprit que j’ai un disque fusion 1To...)

PS: pour info je dois installer Windows 10 car un de mes logiciels pro médical rame trop sous fusion. Pour demain [emoji31]

Merci pour votre aide [emoji1317]


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2019)

billboc a dit:


> Aurais je intérêt à formater mon iMac et repartir avec un système vierge ? Si oui lequel est le plus fiable pour installer Windows avec boot camp (en gardant à l’esprit que j’ai un disque fusion 1To...)


Non ce n'est pas la peine, tu copies le fichier da ta machine virtuelle dans un disque USB et tu le déconnectes. Par la suite tu peux même utiliser cette machine virtuelle depuis le disque USB.

Il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné et qu'il n'y ait aucun matériel USB de connecté, sinon Assistant Boot Camp ne va pas aimer.


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2019)

Bon finalement voila la seule méthode qui a fonctionné pour moi pour installer windows 10 sur un iMac 21 pouces late 2012 FusionDrive 1To, si ça peut aider certain...

Clone ou Time Machine du Mac 
Clean install de la version 6 de MOJAVE 
Téléchargement fichier .iso de la dernière version de windows10 sur le site de microsoft (19-09 ce jour)
Brancher une clé USB 3.0 16Go
Débrancher tous autres appareils USB
Avoir un clavier et une souris filaire branchés au mac
Connecter le mac à internet via ethernet (car wifi non proposé chez moi au lancement de windows !)
Lancer Boot Camp en suivant les instructions de cette video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or96xAwEHrQ
Installer la dernière version du logiciel de prise en charge de windows https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923
Re-installer le clone ou la sauvegarde Time Machine sur la partition Mac
J'ai installé Mojave parce qu'il était explicitement signalé que le Bootcamp de cette version supportait les disques FusionDrive (mais ça n'est surement pas le seul) et aussi parce que j'ai croisé des expériences d'installation heureuse avec ce sytème ce qui m'a poussé à l'essayer.

Certain ont réussi à cloner la partition windows avec winclone pour l'installer sur le SSD du FusionDrive, mais je ne me suis pas lancé dans l'aventure car il aurait fallu que je modifie la taille de ma partition Windows et je n'avais plus le temps de prendre le risque...


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2019)

@billboc
Tu as donc fait une installation tout à fait normale comme je le mentionne dans un message en tête de section et c'est l'essentiel. Par contre, oui Apple avait un peu merdé avec macOS Mojave et plus spécifiquement avec les iMac et les Mac mini ayant une option FusionDrive, mais par défaut, on se doit d'avoir installé la toute dernière version qui corrige ce problème.

Sinon ta vidéo n'apporte rien de particulier étant donné que c'est le protocole officiel que propose Apple via Assistant Boot Camp. Le problème de beaucoup de membres est qu'il y a une fâcheuse tendance en ne suivant pas le protocole de bidouiller avec Utilitaire de disque et là c'est le drame.


billboc a dit:


> Certain ont réussi à cloner la partition windows avec winclone pour l'installer sur le SSD du FusionDrive, mais je ne me suis pas lancé dans l'aventure car il aurait fallu que je modifie la taille de ma partition Windows et je n'avais plus le temps de prendre le risque...


Sur le fond ce n'est pas un problème et ça fonctionne très bien avec Winclone, pour agrandir/rétrécir une partition, je mentionne dans un message bien spécifique le logiciel CampTune... https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-agrandir-retrecir-une-partition-windows.1320589/ ...qui n'est pas gratuit, mais qui fonctionne sans abîmer la structure des partitions macOS et Windows et surtout du boot de démarrage.


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2019)

intéressant merci pour CampTune ;-) si les performances ne sont pas au RDV je serai obligé de m'y coller...

Tu as raison tout est noté dans le forum mais c'est un vrai puzzle, j'ai perdu un temps fou à trouver une solution pour mon cas perso (par exemple impossible d'installer Win10 avec Mac OS Sierra... ou encore, les drivers n'étaient pas présents sur la clé USB (fichier setup.exe) à la fin de l'installation, etc...)

On va dire que cet étape par étape très simple et qui fonctionne est mon aide mémoire ;-))

Merci pour ton travail titanesque sur ce forum


----------



## vikashlfc (24 Mars 2020)

Bonjour , il m'est impossible d'installer windows 7 avec boot camp j'obtiens le message  : '' impossible de créer votre disque usb démarrable''


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

@*vikashlfc*
Arrête de répondre partout, donc ici STOP, merci.


----------

